
Ask HN: SaaS instructional video – which tools? - osullivj
I&#x27;m trying to make a series of instructional videos for my SaaS offering. I&#x27;ve tried ezvid for screen capture, and lightworks &amp; videomap for editing and struggled. ezvid seems to be adware, and flaky if I pause. lightworks refuses to import the .wmv ezvid produces. videopad will import and edit, but then produces a blank .mp4. I&#x27;m happy to pay for something that works; what&#x27;s worked for you?
======
alexgaribay
I've used Screenflow[1] and it works well enough. There some nice editing
features like calling out specific area or making small annotations on screen.
Theres also a feature of exporting a video as a GIF, which can be nice in
certain situations.

[1]
[http://www.telestream.net/screenflow/overview.htm](http://www.telestream.net/screenflow/overview.htm)

~~~
osullivj
Thanks. Looks like Screenflow is Mac only. I'm going to try ScreenCast-o-
matic.

